
Spotify acquires blockchain startup to solve music’s attribution problem - azeirah
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/26/spotify-acquires-blockchain-startup-mediachain-to-solve-musics-attribution-problem/
======
nift
Going to be interesting if they are going to keep this blockchain private or
let the public use it. I guess business wise it would make the most sense to
keep it private so any newcomer or existing player should invest in developing
these kind of tools as well.

However, I wonder, while I am not from the music industry or anywhere near
close, why Apple/Google/Other music app, does not have a similar issue?

Do we simply not just hear about it? My Google skills could not give tell me
anything - does anyone else have a articles about other music apps having
similar issues?

I am just thinking, that if Spotify has this issue surely someone else must
have too.

